# Washington DC Rockfish!!



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

First, a heartfelt thankyou to Sandflea and the gang for creating this We site and freely sharing great tips that helped me become a better fisherman and expand my options. While I've posted before, my catch this morning is a tribute to what one can learn on this web site.

Last three weekends I've fished Fletcher's Landing (see earlier post) and Haine's Point/Potomac Park area with cut herring. Last weekend I caught a mess of catfish, and a 22" rock on the side of Haine's point facing Maine Ave. This morning, a local old timer pointed me to the side facing the main Potomac River, between the 14th Street Bridge and railroad bridge. The water seemed a bit shallow, but what the heck, I'm a trusting soul. 30 minutes later I hooked up with the largest rock of my life -- a 37", 25 lb. bruiser! It took 5 minutes to get it in, but wow!! I never imagined I could catch fish that large from shore!

Now I have dilemna. I want to go back tomorrow morning and try again, but it's Mother's Day. My wife would like me to be home to take care of the kids when they wake up and let her sleep in during prime fishing hours. Guess I'll dream about the next one tomorrow morning while I'm home. Heck, given how ripe I smelled when I got home today (and my wife still talked to me!) the least I could do is help her sleep in on Mother's Day. She's earned it!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Congratulations!  Send in your pics so we can get your trophy catch up in the gallery!


----------



## SharkHunter (Oct 1, 2002)

food....you are doing the right thing. Let her have her day. If you give a person what they want you will get what you want, too. The stripers will be there another day.


----------



## Rex (Apr 1, 2003)

Congrats! Never caught anything that big in this area. How do you get to that spot(if it's not too much of a secret)  . Thanks


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

Nice Fish!!!!

I have fished in the area you mentioned and only picked up catfish. What time did you catch the striper? As you mentioned previously, it seems like you have to be there at daybreak.

Are the herring still running along the wall?

Thanks for the great report.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Congratulations on your trophy rockfish and new personal best!


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

Great work foodfan! I went over to Fletchers yesterday not expecting much, but caught about 10 throw back rock fish, so I figured their mothers had to be in there somewhere, especially considering how many herring I saw jumping out of the water.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Thanks to all for the kind congratulations! I thin my heartbeat has finally returned to normal. Yes, I did spend the day with my great wife and family -- cleaned up my wife's car and half the house, watched the kids, and took the family out together. I didn't even get near my fishing rods. Unfortunately for the family, my conversations often came around to "the fish." Oh well.   

I did take some pictures yesterday, got them developed overnight, and my great wife scanned them in to digital files to share. Sandflea, I'll send them to you, and appreciate your assistance posting them!

I'll try to answer the other questions.

Rex -- The spot is easy to find, but a liitle hard to explain how to get to. Here's my best. Take 14th Street Bridge (I-395) into DC. Take first exit into Potomac Park (I gorget whether East or West, doesn't matter). Proceed straight on exit ramp until T intersection. Turn right. When you get to river (approx. 1/4-1/2 mile) turn right again. Park in first public parking lot on right, right near the railroad bridge. Fish directly opposite the lot, about 40 feet upriver from the railroad bridge. Metro bridge will be to your right. Good luck, and save some space for me. 

Skeeter -- I caught this one about 8:30am, just before the thunder, lightening and deluge arrived! Yes, herring were still running along the wall, both on channal side and river side, but not quite as much as last weekend.

Flounderfinder -- I thought about going to Fletcher's and taking the trail upriver to the first large clearing. But given heavy rains, decided not to carry all my gear while walking the muddy trail. Out of curiosity, where were you fishing. Was your bait in, or close to, the main channel? I've heard that's where the big boys (and girls) live! Ten thowbacks?? Beats 10 catfish!! 
  Good luck and keep trying -- I remember seeing solid rockfish reports from Fletchers's through the first week of June last year.


----------



## Da Real pk (Apr 17, 2002)

How's it going foodfan, flecther's has been good to me this year, biggest being around 20 lbs., rockfish that is, are you going to be up for another olympus trip this year?


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Da Real pk -- Yes, will be going out on Olympus. Olympus night trips will be Monday, Wednesday and Saturday, with boat leaving at 6pm and returning at midnight. If weather cooperates, I'm considering next Monday (May 19) or Wednesday (May 21). I'm hoping the weakfish start running so that I can out for them along with croaker. I'll put a post on this board asking if others want to join me. I typically leave my house (Rockville area)around 3pm to avoid the worst of the Beltway traffic.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

Foodfan,

A co-worker and me are going down to the Haines Point area tomorrow morning...any chance you are going? If so, give us a shout (look for two clueless dudes probably staring aimlessly into the water or trying to catch herring w/o falling in).

Thought we would give your Saturday spot a try and if nothing is happening, move towards the point to deeper water.

I'll try to remember to bring a camera.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Skeeter -- I'm considering fishing for a few hours tomorrow morning. Will look for you if I decide to go. Good luck!!


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

Foodfan - FYI - Stopped by Fletcher's on the way home. The Potomac is as high as I have seen it this spring....it is ripping, dirty and full of debris.

I don't care - I am still goin fishin in the morning! I look at it as adding to the challenge.

Might be a little difficult to catch bait and might have to use a brick to hold bottom.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Skeeter -- I'll probably be fishing the Potomac tomorrow morning as well, but at West Potomac Park at the location I described earlier in this message string. Probably will get there around 7:30-7:45 if ruvh hour is not too bad. The water should be a lot calmer, and fishable, since the river is much wider and has a lot more tidal influence than at Fletcher's. Will look for you and your buddy. I'll have previously frozen herring (and will share), and will try to catch fresh ones -- maybe even live-line one! I suspect you'll be able to buy herring at Fletcher's if you need to.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Sandflea -- Thanks for posting my photo (#17) in the gallery!!


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Skeeter -- I enjoyed fishing with you and your buddy this morning. After you left, I hooked into another monster rock, almost as big as the last one, just a little to the left of where YOU were fishing in the ship channel. Well, actually, just pulling your leg.   I did manage to catch a few more herring, and caught 3-4 more catfish. Also caught (and released) a 2 lb. largemouth on my herring jig! Left around 12:30, may try again early Saturday morning at the first location we fished, or at Fletcher's, depending on river conditions.


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

Fished Flectchers for a few hours tonight and the river is still very high. But somehow about 6 keeper Rockfish came out of there in about 30 minutes. I will definitely go back around the same time again...


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

FlounderFinder -- That sounds like a pretty good run! Could you provide more details on location? Thanks!!


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

Foodfan, it was actually right in the cove at the end of the parking lot. There must be a hole in the middle channel because everywhere else seems really shallow.


----------

